# Handcrafts!!!!



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2009)

These days I've benn working on handmade things like mirrors and pencil/desk cases! This is one that I made as a gift to a friend of mine (she is a girl) for her nameday (we celebrate names here like birthdays.... !)

The true colour is something in between the 2 pics.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 27, 2009)

very interesting!!! What material?? Jean


----------



## Hera (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice, I like leaves as decorative elements.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 27, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> very interesting!!! What material?? Jean



I make the body with carton and then I coat it with crepe paper. I use a solution of deluted glue (we use for glueing wood) in water and with a painting brush I apply the crepe paper on the main body of the structure with this solution. I make 2-3 layers depending on how hard I need it to be so that it remains stable!

The trick is to make the paper almost one with the carton underneath taking into consideration that crepe paper is very fragile when wet, and could be damaged if pushed with a hard part of the painting brush or even with the brush hair in points where the paper is loose (corners etc).

I let it dry over a day or so (so it becomes firm and stable) and then decorate with leaves etc! I use woodglue that becomes transparent when it dries for this! Sometimes it need to be filled with some paint cause when putting layers, crepe paper looses the colour. Later on I spay with gluespray or use hairspray... It gives a vivid colour!

Never let it come in contact with water cause it gets destroyed if wet, but if so, then the only thing is to let it somewhere safe to dry out completely!

That's it! You should try it... You can make several things with this!
Have fun...

(I made these mirrors below with this technique... I might have shown them to you before...)


----------



## Candace (Nov 27, 2009)

Good for you, letting out your creative side. We call this 'decoupage' here.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you also celebrate birth-days?


----------



## etex (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice! You are very creative. I bet your friend will love it!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 27, 2009)

I love stuff like this


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 27, 2009)

I am glad you like it... Candace ty for the technique name...





NYEric said:


> Do you also celebrate birth-days?



Yeap!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2009)

cool


----------

